# canopy builders



## Ali1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Couple questions for the builders:

Whats the thickness of the wood your using? Does it matter if i choose 1/2inch vs 3/4inch?

When putting the pieces together, how do i hide the screws from showing? Should i use L-shape brackets on the inside instead?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

pocket holes are the best imo


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just finished building a hood for a 125g that I just got. For my thinking I built with idea to keep it light. I framed out my hood with 1x2 studs, and used wood screws to secure it all together. Then I bought a good grade 5/8" furniture grade oak plywood. Had Lowe's dimensional cut all the plywood pieces for me. Attached with small finishing nails. Finished with trim, that I attached with wood glue and finishing nails. Attached a hindge top. Then painted with a good quality semi enamal paint. Which is washable. When I have time I will attach a picture.


----------



## Sav505 (Apr 26, 2005)

Get a Kreg Jig to make the pocket holes.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Finishing nails and putty prior to paint or stain. Lighter the better just needs to hold it's shape and a lighting fixture or two. I used 1x2 frame and wrapped with 1/4" ply then added molding.


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

I used leftover 3/4" plywood from the stand.

For attaching the lengths together, I used 1x1 posts in the corners and screwed into those from the inside. The posts give it some good strength and provide a good base for the canopy to rest on the edge of the aquarium.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is a picture of my tank before I refinished it.








Here is a picture after the redo.








Here is a picture of the hindged top>








Next picture is of how I made the lip of the hood fit the tank.


----------



## Whitey1121 (Apr 10, 2009)

What's the typical height of the canopy you're building? I'm still undecided on having doors in the front or a hinge on the top.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whitey1121 said:


> What's the typical height of the canopy you're building? I'm still undecided on having doors in the front or a hinge on the top.


The canopy I made is 8" tall. If I were to do it over I would probably go with 10.


----------



## Sav505 (Apr 26, 2005)

I found a cool way to make them. Put a hinge between the top and the front, and a hinge across the top. That way, you can lift it up and back then fold it down. Its hard to explain it, so heres a visual aid.


----------



## Ali1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the great responses. Now should i go with plywood or mdf? pros and cons of each?


----------



## Dmax06 (Jan 23, 2010)

I would def use plywood. I don't think MDF should be used any where moisture is a possibility.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ali1 said:


> Thanks for the great responses. Now should i go with plywood or mdf? pros and cons of each?


As I mentioned before, I used 5/8" furniture quality oak plywood. Also keep in mind that you will need some kind of glass or plastic top to keep water condensation away from your the inside of your canopy and the electricals of the light.


----------



## jeffhowdy (May 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone..

I would like ti thanks you all guys here for their information on the Canopy Builders....Actually i was too looking for such kind of post from the last few days but now my search got finished as i read the replies of you people...

Jeff Howdy.
========
Click for garden furniture:- Garden Furniture | Garden Furniture Sets.


----------

